# General Chat > General Discussion >  Furnished Apartments/Hotels in Westlands

## robwotson

I'm coming to Nairobi for the month of July on a research trip for my dissertation. The office I work with is located in Kitisuru but ideally I'd like to be somewhere between there and the city centre, and I've received a few different recommendations for places in Westlands.

I'm trying to decide whether I would prefer a furnished apartment or would rather stay in a hotel/guesthouse, but am leaning more toward an apartment as it'll save some money with regard to eating, etc. Has anyone stayed in Bid Apartments, near Sarit Centre? I've had a suggestion to stay there and it seems fairly appealing and reasonably priced.

I'm also looking at Jupiter Guest Resort or New Hillcrest Hotel (both of which have mixed reviews online), or the guesthouse run by the Sisters of the Precious Blood. Does anyone have any experience with these?


Alternatively, for anyone who has had a longer stay in Nairobi, where would you suggest? I'm on a very small research grant, but security is relatively high on the list of priorities. I've lived in East Africa before and have travelled a fair bit, so I'm not very bothered by the average mid-range hotel, erratic hot water, occasional power outages, etc - I just want a place where I'll be reasonably comfortable sleeping and where my things will not be stolen out of my room.

----------


## xenosadams

Sisters of the Precious Blood is a very nice place. Although a bit pricey 2500 / - shillings per night. If I had money I would stay here.
I may have to move on Jupiter in the coming weeks, they say it is 12,000 / - per month - I did not check it and have it approved by my organization, but will keep you posted when I know more .
I know of Hillcrest, but will pay for you.
If you have the budget, then the YMCA is not a bad choice, but not as nice and familiar.

----------


## samaulisro

Wetland is good to buy the apartments and houses.  The prices of the houses in this area are very high and I am planning to buy one houses on loan. There are still lots of market to buy the real estate.

----------


## hughmitchem

Well I have no idea but I just wanna say that whatever the resort is provide you, you must stay there because after reading your query I knew that it is safe for you and will be save your time for traveling. Also give good peace in your mind during the your work.

----------


## chrisrogars

I heard lot of time that westland is a place for buying furnished apartments and hotels. This place is really good for real estate and buying new houses. For more information regarding this place, you need to contact real estate broker.

----------

